
Design case study: How we helped Mullvad making the internet safer for everyone - juditl
https://www.simpleandpretty.co/portfolio/mullvad/
======
mjhomer
This was a really fun and challenging project. Judit and I paired designed the
cross-platform VPN apps, from project inception to delivery. We worked
remotely and collaboratively with the Mullvad development team and
stakeholders.

